# Seasonal Beers



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

With the beers of Autumn starting to appear on store shelves everywhere, I ask "What is your favorite beer of the season?"

For me, it's the Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale. It's my favorite beer period.

A close second for me is Samuel Adam's Octoberfest.

So, how about you guys?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been drinking Pete's Wicked Ale lately, but I enjoy Sam Adams as well. I'll have to give the Shipyard a try sometime.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Not a beer..some Vampire wine is a nice beverage....


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sam adams all the way---


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

buffalo bills brewery-pumpkin ale

I usually start seeing it in September but force myself to wait til October 1st
Then my garage has these bottles everywhere like a pumpkin pie in a bottle! 
I bet I put on 10lbs a year from this stuff


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

damn this thread.
I need...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> Not a beer..some Vampire wine is a nice beverage....


that same company also makes "witches brew" beer

And this year...I'll be 21!!!


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Samuel Adams Octoberfest for me -

The best and worst of pumpkin beers


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pumpkin Head is my favorite too. What's cooler than the Headless Horseman on the bottle?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Red Hook Winterhook, shows up in October at the Gelson's by my house. Mmmm,mmm good.









(christmas day - got an air pistol. shot it twice i think.)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> What's cooler than the Headless Horseman on the bottle?


I used to drink a brew called 'Pine Barren Ale'. It had a picture of the Jersey Devil snookered on the bottle. I don't think they make it anymore, though.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Devils Chariot...

I certainly don't hope that picture ends up on "America Most Wanted!"

Any Pumpkin Ale is good by me this time of year. There is a local brewery in St. Louis *(no - not that one)... that makes a great pumpkin ale.

Other note... If you want to see something really sort of funny (atleast to the local folks suffering the AB/InBev takeover) go read:
SCHLAFLY BEER TO PURCHASE BELGIAN BREWER INBEV?

here: http://www.schlafly.com/index.html
(right side of page - down a bit)


----------



## Eon (Apr 23, 2007)

My standard "Halloween" beer is Rogue's Dead Guy. But I love the better pumpkin seasonals. My favorites are:

Southern Tier's Pumking (like drinking a slice o' pumpkin pie!)
Weyerbacher's Imperial Pumpkin Ale
Dogfish Head's Punk'n Ale
Post Road Pumpkin Ale
Smuttynose Pumpkin.

Other great beers for Halloween:

Pete's Wicked Ale
Three Floyd's Dark Lord Imperial Stout (very hard to find)
Stone's Arrogant Bastard (or anything from them, cuz the beers are great and they all have the cool gargoyle on the bottle.)
Nightmare Porter


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Eon said:


> Three Floyd's Dark Lord Imperial Stout (very hard to find)
> Stone's Arrogant Bastard (or anything from them, cuz the beers are great and they all have the cool gargoyle on the bottle.)


I have to agree on this one! I haven't had a Dark Lord in a couple of years though. Right now, I live about 3 hours from San Diego so Stone brews have become a part of my regular diet of late.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I like Blue Moon's pumpkin Ale. I would like to try Sam Adam's Octoberfest. I have been laying off the heavy lagers due to being on a diet. But sometimes ya just gotta do it!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I agree with Da Weiner, the Blue Moon is good. Bat thing is having Campari. Whatevah!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Da Weiner said:


> I like Blue Moon's pumpkin Ale. I would like to try Sam Adam's Octoberfest. I have been laying off the heavy lagers due to being on a diet. But sometimes ya just gotta do it!!!


I'm with ya! I abstained from too much beer drinking this summer, but I LOVE the fall beer offerings so I don't know if I can keep it up for much longer.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

MGD. It is scary enough seeing me drunk.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I got a stock on Harvest Moon in my basement my dad was introduced to it a week ago and loves it


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale is very good.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Great thread!! Right now, our Halloween beer fridge is stocked with Sam Adams Octoberfest...I swear I spend a few hundred bucks on that stuff every fall!

I also love the Dogfish Head Punk'n Ale, but I can't find it out here in Kansas, And Redhook makes a "Late Harvest Ale" in a sampler that I remember being quite good!


----------

